

Z-Type: Shoot to Type (Try the Expert Mode) - Brajeshwar
http://www.phoboslab.org/ztype/

======
ff0066mote
That was refreshing. It reminds me of letter invaders.

I wonder whether there would be any significant difference in first-game
performance between qwerty/dvorak/azerty/etc touch typers.

------
jackmoore
Should use a monospace font.

------
nintax
Nice

